# Wayde van Niekerk - a new hero.



## Andre (27/8/15)

_"South African sprinting sensation Wayde van Niekerk has claimed the gold medal at the IAAF World Championships in Beijing on Wednesday to become the first African 400m runner in almost a century to win a major global title.

Van Niekerk posted the sixth fastest time in history clocking 43.48 to claim the title."

"Wayde van Niekerk produced the fastest time in the world for eight years to win an incredible world 400m gold on Wednesday but was then taken to hospital with severe exhaustion.

The South African broke the 44-second barrier for the first time only last month but came into the final in Beijing as one of a number of athletes with a genuine chance of winning gold.

Leading as he entered the home straight, Van Niekerk refused to be caught and maintained his advantage over America’s reigning world champion LaShawn Merritt, who won silver, and Olympic champion Kirani James of Grenada, who took bronze.

Van Niekerk’s time of 43.48sec put him fourth in the all-time list and also meant he is now the fastest non-American in history.

However, his exertions were not without consequence, with the South African stretchered off the track after being overcome with exhaustion.

He was then taken to hospital to be checked over with his vital signs unstable but medical officials confirmed he should make a full recovery."
_

Reactions: Like 4


----------

